# Owned-Networks launches its 6th location: Miami, Florida



## ndelaespada (Mar 11, 2015)

We're really excited to announce that as of today we're offering KVM VPS services in Miami, Florida; we're in QuadraNet's space in ColoHouse and we're already enjoying the great routing to Latin America and the Caribbean; this location also has great routing for clients in the East Coast of the US and Europe. This is our 6th location, as we already provide services out of Lenoir, Los Angeles, New York City, Seattle and Dallas.

If you have suggestions or would like to know more about us, feel free to contact us via our website owned-networks.net


----------



## tonyg (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you offer IPv6 in any of your locations?


----------



## ndelaespada (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes we do, it's currently available in LA, Lenoir and Dallas, Miami should be ready in a few days if not sooner.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 11, 2015)

I just purchased a plan in Dallas and the payment / due date came up as: 11/03/2015!

Edit: I just realized that you guys are using the European date format.

Very confusing for US customers.


----------



## ndelaespada (Mar 11, 2015)

That's right, DD/MM/YYYYY, sorry for the confusion. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## trewq (Mar 11, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Edit: I just realized that you guys are using the European date format.
> 
> 
> Very confusing for US customers.


Not just Europe use it. Basically everywhere in late in the world that isn't the US.


Congrats guys!


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 11, 2015)

Quadranet routing to the Caribbean is the best out there.


----------

